# Any reviews of NEW Echo



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone have the new Echo yet?  If so, what do you think of it so far?  Thanks.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I would also like to hear from anyone who had the original echo and has bought the second generation. Are the speakers really that much better? 

I own the original echo and my hearing is bad enough that I have trouble understanding what Alexa is saying. Can anyone tell me if the speakers in the second generation improve Alexa's voice enough to warrant buying a new generation. I've seen reviews on music in the new generation, both good and bad, but no one has talked about speech.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I have the original Echo and the new one arrived on Friday. It doesn't seem a whole lot different, other than the look. My daughter took the old one upstairs to use while cleaning her room, so I haven't heard the two of them side by side yet, music wise, but when I played it yesterday, it sounded good. I can't say it sounded a lot different though. Just my opinion. When I get the other one back downstairs, I'll have them play the same song one after the other so I can hear if there is a difference.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

But what about Alexa's speech? Is it noticeably clearer?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

talleylynn said:


> But what about Alexa's speech? Is it noticeably clearer?


Not that I could tell, but it is more sensitive. For instance, if I have the original Alexa playing music at level 8, I have to shout really loud for Alexa to hear me, but this one, I can speak in almost a normal tone--maybe slightly louder. Also, the bass seems stronger. It's rattling some of my Christmas decorations on my mantle. It took me a minute to figure out where the noise was coming from. Turned out it was a metal shade that goes over a candle holder that rattles. It's not even bass guitar, but men singing (The guy who sings bass in Pentatonix, for example.) so I guess that's proof they did something different. lol


----------

